# SpruceWoods waiting room



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Winter is starting to drag out so I'm going to start a waiting room thread! Shouldn't be too much longer before there are some babies on the ground! 

All of my does are due in the next 22 -29 days. If they did not catch on that cycle I will be waiting a little longer I guess. I wrote down the dates for the first breeding only but I did have the buck in for a month. 
The does do look on track for the dates I have written down though

Will a buck bring does into heat? Is it an actual heat? It seemed that all my does had strong heat the first week the buck was with them.

First is spot (feel free to suggest a better name  ) 
Hoping for some colourful babies from her she is getting quite large and uncomfortable now. I think she's hoping her due date was sooner haha


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Next up is Vixen. This girl is an amazing milker and is starting to bag quite a bit. She has had a bit of a rough winter with dry skin and some worms but is looking much better now


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

This is Isabelle who has recently decided she is the herd queen :roll: she is the bully but is super sweet to people. She should have some flashy babies this year I hope!


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Last up is Zaire. I bought this girl last year and I am super glad I did. She is the hardiest of all 4 of my girls and is super sweet. I bought her last year and she suprised me with beige colored kids! Not what I was expecting at all! She is a good milker and is most definetly the trouble maker.


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is a head shot of Isabelle, Zaire and my bottle baby ( also need some ne suggestions )


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! What type of buck are they all bred to?

Spot looks like an "Astra" to me!

And for some reason the name Clementine came to mind for your bottle baby.


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Well my Zaire doe has bagged up quite a bit the last few days! And she is supposed to be the last doe to freshen! But I am thinking my other does will go past their due dates and kid on their second heat as none of them are looking as close as Zaire. She has filled up quite a bit since yesterday even and I see she lost a bit of mucous plug this morning ( you can see it on her tail) she still has ligaments but they are soft and her hips already look a little hollowed out. She should not be due for about a week to 2 weeks. All these signs tell me she is closer than that but this doe kept me guessing last year too


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are the other does as of today


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Vixen


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

And here is spot


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You have some gorgeous Nubians! 

Are you looking for registered name ideas?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

getting closer.........


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you cedar point kikos! Sadly none of my girls are registered  and the are all from very good breeders but I was stupid and did not get the papers for them  but I sure enjoy them all the same ! They are bred to an unregistered blue roan nubian buck so should have some interesting color which I am excited about! I have put a deposit on a registered spotted nubian buck for next year ! Yay!


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Bigger bag today and I'm seeing a little discharge looks like this girl is going to have a lot of milk this year ! She is rapidly filling up but shouldn't go for about another 10 days


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Zaire has been put in the kidding shed now as every morning she is changing more and more. I guess she could possible kid in the next 5 days not 10 so I'm keeping a close eye on her


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Very pretty girls!
Can't wait to see some babies


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't wait either  just hoping for no problems!


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Still no babies but she has dropped and ligs are getting soft. Any guesses when? She is nesting too


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd say tonight or early tomorrow


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

It will probably be tonight seeing as I have to work


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Well no babies last night or this morning. So I have decided to try and use will power and get her to kid.... Which is working so well as she is passed out sleeping ray: :GAAH:


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I think we have action. She won't lay down, pawing, going in circles so I hope to update with babies in the morning


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Babies!!! Good luck


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Well still no babies haha. Poor girl. I don't think she has laid down in close to 24hrs I have never seen that before. She must be super uncomfortable but still no labor  I'm going to say tomorrow for full moon babies. She did that last year but with this girl I will never know. Could be a week yet haha


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Well my other doe vixen went before Zaire. I cannot believe she is still holding on to those babies :roll:
Here are the new babies - both bucks


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

so cute!! Names?


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I will go with comet and Cupid since the doe is vixen


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

how's Zaire?


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Zaire had a doeling and a buckling! Beautiful babies! They look just like her but have a white spot on their heads and frosted ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are super cute!


----------

